# Rottal-Total "MTB-WildBike-Tour" zu Himmelfahrt 2016



## Heiko123 (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

da in den Bergen noch Schnee liegt und mein Trip zum Gardasee ausfällt, wollte ich mich mal ins schöne Rottal aufmachen.

Hierzu bin ich auf die Wildbike-Tour gestossen mit 250km und 5250hm in 4 Tagen.
http://www.rottal-total.de/index.php?id=315
Also genau das richtige für das laaaange Wochenende.

Die Anfahrt erfolgt von München mit der Bahn bis Karpfham und dann zum Startpunkt Bad Griesbach.

Jetzt die Frage an alle Ansässigen. Wer kennt diese Tour und hat Empfehlungen noch für mich.
Unterkünfte
Sehenswürdigkeiten
Essen/Trinken


----------



## xtr1968 (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo Heiko, hier ein Leserbrief aus Facebook zur WildBike-Tour:
Vom09. Mai 2016 
https://www.facebook.com/Rottal-Total-553907401317118/?ref=settings

Wer hätte gedacht, dass sich in den Hügeln des Rottals in Niederbayern solch ein Mountainbike Paradies befindet…

Durch Zufall stieß ich vor einiger Zeit auf die Homepage www.rottal-total.de. Neben der ansprechend gestalteten Homepage fand ich GPX-Tracks, Beschreibungen, Karten und Höhenprofile für viele Toure im niederbayrischen Rottal als Gratisdownload, worauf ich beschloss die 4-Tages-Wildbike-Tour zu starten. 
Durch die Verkettung positiver Umstände konnte ich die Tour mit dem Münchner Heiko und dem Initiator von www.rottal-total.de Reiner Weyrauther und seiner Freundin Petra teilweise gemeinsam fahren. Dadurch hatte ich die Möglichkeit nicht nur auf perfekt ausgearbeitete GPS-Daten zuzugreifen, sondern hatte auch durch Reiner den bestmöglichen Ansprechpartner, um mir die zahlreichen atemberaubenden Ausblicke genauer erläutern zu lassen.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch nochmals bei Petra und ihrer Tochter Tatjana bedanken, die uns auf der letzten Etappe mit Weißbier, Jause (=Brotzeit) und Süßspeisen versorgt haben, da aufgrund des Muttertages die freien Plätze in den Gasthäusern recht rar waren.

DieWildbike-Tour läuft zum Großteil auf Forststraßen und Wanderwegen (70-80% Offroadanteil), die spärlichenAsphaltabschnitte verlaufen meist auf ländlichen Nebenstraßen wo uns in den 4 Tagen kaum ein Auto begegnet ist. Durch die vorgegebenen GPS-Daten, die sich problemlos auf jedes Radnavi hochladen lassen, findet man ohne Probleme den richtigen Weg. Skeptiker, die meinen, dass das Rottal zu flach zum mountainbiken sei, werden durch Reiners Touren eines Besseren belehrt. Die Tour besticht durch die zahlreichen fantastischen Ausblicke, die Streckenführung inmitten der Natur über Berg und Tal, die vorzüglichen und gemütlichen Einkehrmöglichkeiten sowie durch die freundlichen Menschen in der Region.

Was mich als Österreicher besonders beindruckt hat, ist, dass uns auf der gesamten Strecke in den 4 Tagen kein einziges (!!!!) Radfahrverbot untergekommen ist. Außerdem wurden wir von Wanderern, Bauern, Waldarbeitern, Jägern und Förstern gleichermaßen freundlich begrüßt und nicht, wie in Österreich teilweise schon üblich, mit bösen Blicken verfolgt. 
Dies ist das beste Beispiel dafür, dass Mountainbiker neben Wanderern, Waldarbeitern, Bauern, Förstern, Grundbesitzern usw. nicht nur koexistieren können, sondern auch durch ihren beträchtlichen touristisch-wirtschaftlichen Anteil in der Region (Unterkünfte, Gasthäuser, Thermenbesuche,….) erwünscht und gerne gesehen sind.

Nochmals vielen Dank an dich Reiner, dass du in zahlreichen ehrenamtlichen Arbeitsstunden, diese Strecke als eine von vielen auf deiner Homepage so toll zusammengestellt und für die Öffentlichkeit kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt hast. Ich freue mich darauf, demnächst die Transrottal-Strecke, Fürstenzell und noch viele weitere deiner Touren zu erkunden und würde es toll finden, wenn wir bei künftigen Biketouren wieder zusammentreffen!

Alles Gute aus Linz und bis bald!

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (29. Mai 2016)

Klingt toll, ist die Strecke ausgeschildert, oder ist man auf die gps-Daten angewiesen? Danke.


----------



## xtr1968 (29. Mai 2016)

Die Strecke ist nicht ausgeschildert, das macht ja den Reiz 
Die Tracks sind alle sehr gut recherchiert und mit jede Menge POIs bestückt - unbedingt auch aufs Navi laden, dann kann auch mit der Einkehr nix schiefgehen


----------

